# [Aida64] LCD Templates (in Arbeit)



## xXDanielHDXx (21. Februar 2016)

Hey liebe PCGH Community,

da ich bisher leider vergeblich nach einem solchen Thread gesucht habe, möchte ich euch hier einen bieten in welchem ihr eure Templates für *Aida64 LCD*'s teilen könnt.
Diese werden dann im 2. Post hinzugefügt, so dass man eines Tages eine *schöne Sammlung für viele gängigen LCD Displays* hat.
Schön wäre, wenn ihr auch ein *Bild* hinzufügen könntet zusätzlich zu eurem *"Nickname LCD-Name Template Templatename.zip"* im Anhang.
Außerdem sind tägliche Updates geplant. 

*Vorraussetzungen:*

- Aida64 Extreme
- LCD Display (z.B. Tastaturen -> G510(s), G19, G15...).



*Anleitung:*


*Schritte:*

(0.1: Aida64 starten -> Datei/Einstellungen/Hardware Überwachung/LCD -> euren LCD aktivieren (+ Hintergrundfarbe einstellen) )

1. Auf "LCD Elemente" klicken (falls noch nicht getan: Seite 1 (+ 2,3,4 evtl.) erstellen/bearbeiten euren Vorlieben nach)

2. Auf "Exportieren" klicken

3. Benennen + Speichern (z.B. xXDanielHDXx G510s Template 1.lglcd )

4. In .zip packen

5. Als Anhang hochladen​



_Also dann, viel Spaß beim posten! _


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (21. Februar 2016)

AIDA64 LCD TEMPLATES:​

*Logitech G15/G510/G510s:*


Spoiler



xXDanielHDXx's Templates:


Spoiler



Beispieltemplate 1: Download.de/Template.zip

******
*Bild*
******

Beispieltemplate 2: Download.de/Template2.zip
...






*Logitech G19:*

(mehr werden hinzugefügt sobald es entsprechend die Templates dazu gibt)


----------

